# Invasive Sedum



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been fighting this sedum for years. FOrget the name, but NEVER use it! And this year it's really gone wild.









Hmm, bad spelling there!








I try to keep it in one area, but it takes a lot of yanking.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry.. Looks like a good ground cover. Does that flower and easy to take care off? I have one area I need to put something in that can't go far. It's a between a pond and walkway to block it to it own area. Just have Pine needles and chips there now. Anyway yours look great.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It will grow anywhere, but beware, if one piece gets into another area it will start growing there.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry, 

I planted something like it 10 years ago and now having problems with it growing everywhere into tracks and switches. 

It sure looked nice for the 1st 2 years and the last 8 years I have been trying to get rid of it.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the same stuff on my layout but I love it. It does grow everywhere but thats good. It even looks good when it mixes in with other ground covers. Its very easy to pull up if it does get in areas you dont want it in. Its the first ground cover to come up in Spring, has nice yellow flowers. 
Jerry I think it looks good in your layout.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have some, the greenhouse called it Grisbachi (I think that's how its spelled). I put it between a rock wall and a retaining wall. It is really confined so it cant get out of hand.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

The common name for this is "Golden Acre", and that's how much space it will cover if left unchecked. It's a great starter plant to stabilize bare ground, but once you start it, you'll never be fully rid of it. Actually, small clumps here and there can be attractive. After the flowers die back, it leaves somewhat unsightly brown seed heads, as will any sedum variety. At that point, it gets kind of scraggly, but I just rip it out and there's always enough left to provide fresh green cover. I find that a thick carpet of thyme, Turkish veronica, or other dense groundcovers will choke it out.


----------

